# Sticky  A SHORT HISTORY AND OVERVIEW OF THE ZENITH CHRONOMASTER



## sempervivens

*PART ONE: Zenith ChronoMaster the early years (1994-98)*
​
Zenith presented the ChronoMaster at the Basel fair in 1994.

That was a good year for Zenith when during one and the same year they launched the 6 series (Elite movement), the calibre 420 hand wound El Primero (Zenith Prime) _and _the Zenith ChronoMaster (calibre 400 or 410)!

Here's an excerpt from a 1994 yearbook of fine watches introducing the ChronoMaster:








​
The text mentions:

"*CHRONOMASTER

A collection presented at the Basel fair 1994, consisting of two automatic chronographs, equipped respectively with cal. 400 and cal. 410, both provided with chronometer certificate, issued by the COSC, the Contrôle Officiel Suisse des Chronomètres, will be available starting next autumn*"

You could choose between calibre 400 El Primero automatic chronograph with date or calibre 410 with date, day, month and moon phase.















The calibre 400 or 410 were of course not new.

What was new about the Zenith ChronoMaster was the careful effort put into the design (in a classical 1950's style), the name "ChronoMaster" (which can also be traced back to the 1950's), and the seasoning with a chronometer certificate.

When they were introduced all Zenith ChronoMasters were COSC certified chronometers.

Although the Zenith El Primero is a born chronometer, AFAIK it was the first time that Zenith took the trouble to get COSC certificates for the El Primero.

This short introduction and overview will further focus on the most iconic model: the moon phase ChronoMaster (cal. 410), and only during the early years (1994-98).

That makes my task a bit easier since there was only one early model of the moon phase ChronoMaster: it came in a stepped, stainless steel case with a silver colour dial with applied roman numerals and dauphine hands, and black crocodile leather band. And it could also be had in 18 K gold with white dial and brown crocodile leather band. That's all!









*Zenith Moon Phase ChronoMaster specifications (1994-1999)*

The main model is the ref. *01.0240.410* in stainless steel with silver dial and crocodile leather band.

The 18 K gold version is ref *30.0240.410* (catalog ref 30.0243.410).

The case diameter is* 39 mm* (without crown), it is 47 mm long and 13 mm thick (including crystal).

The whole watch weighs only *71 grams* (including leather band and buckle).

The ChronoMaster succeeded in maintaining the qualities of the ultra-thin, elegant and lightweight El Primero movement.

The Zenith Moon Phase ChronoMaster cal. 410 movement has *354 parts and 11 complications* (automatic, hours, minutes, permanent seconds, chronograph, minute counter, hour counter, date, day, month, moonphase).

Further features of early Zenith ChronoMasters (1994-98) are:

- all are *certified chronometers

-* all mention* 'Chronometre' *on the dial

- all have a *movement serial number* (required for COSC certification)

- all have a *rotor number *(except the hand wound Elite Chronomasters)

- all came with a *five year guarantee* by Zenith

- all have a *round case with stepped bezel

- *all have a *domed sapphire crystal*

- all have a *sapphire see-through back* (except the hand wound Elite ChronoMasters)

- the back mentions '*ChronoMaster*'









*Promoting the ChronoMaster*

After the introduction of the Zenith ChronoMaster in 1994/95, Zenith had to start promoting its new flagship model.

In May/June 1995 the German Chronos magazine wrote an extensive review of the cal. 410 ChronoMaster, presenting it on their cover as '*The ultimate El Primero?*'.








This is an advertisement by Zenith for the ChronoMaster in the same 1995 magazine:









'_A collection from Zenith, the Swiss manufacture with the most first prizes for precision._'

The ad mentions an introduction price of 13.000 DM for the gold Moon Phase ChronoMaster.

The "Chess Master" logo was also used in this 1996 pamphlet catalog:

















In 1997 Zenith went back from pamphlets to booklets and had some beautiful photos made:









The following are from a 1998 catalog (Germany):









... which opens with the Zenith ChronoMaster...









... features the two moon phase ChronoMasters, ref. 01.0240.410 and 30.240.410 (one in gold and one in steel)...









&#8230; then five calibre 400 ChronoMasters, ref 01.0243.400, 01.0245.400, and 01.0240.400/01 and ref. 30.0240.400 and 30.241.400 (three steel and two gold models, all with different dials)...









&#8230;and concludes with the four Elite ChronoMasters (available only in gold or platinum): ref. 30.240.670, 30.240.680, 30.240.655, and 31.240.655.









In all, a fabulous collection of ChronoMasters.

By now, the list price of the steel Moon Phase ChronoMaster in Germany had become 6900 DM (in 1998): according to an inflation calculator, the equivalent of 4900 EUR or 6700 USD in 2014.

The gold version was exactly twice that amount, and the steel cal. 400 ChronoMaster was about 20 % less.

It was a very competive price seeing that you got so much value: a very fine and highly complicated gentleman's watch in a beautiful execution and with chronometre certificate on top.









*Production numbers 1994-98*

To be able to deliver their famous quality, Zenith has never produced many watches. But they must have made enough ChronoMasters to be able to offer them for a competitive price.

Official production numbers of the ChronoMaster are not known, but going by the rotor numbers and chronometer certificates, one may estimate that over 10.000 ChronoMasters were produced during the first 4 years (from late 1994 until late 1998).

This includes _all _the ChronoMasters with rotor numbers. Since automatic Elite ChronoMasters are rare, the bulk must have consisted of cal. 400 and cal. 410 ChronoMasters.

But although there were more different models (5) with cal. 400, it is possible that an equal number was made of the models with cal. 410, which after all is the most iconic model.

This leads to an estimate that about 5000 ChronoMasters were made with cal. 400, and 5000 ChronoMasters with cal. 410, all produced in 1994-98.

Note that this is only an estimate (not confirmed by Zenith) and includes all the 7 different models: both the gold and steel cal 400 and 410 ChronoMasters.









*Zenith Moon Phase ChronoMaster: the later years (1999 - 2009)*

In 1998/99 Zenith introduced a few modifications: as a result the movement for the ChronoMaster now became calibre 410 *Z*.

And from now on the ChronoMaster could also be had with black dial and a bracelet.








2000 advertisement

During the following years, in 1999-2001, the Zenith administration gradually changed hands.

On completion of the take-over in 2002 a few Zenith models were discontinued (Rainbow, Zenith El Primero HW,&#8230.

But the ChronoMaster stayed on and even multiplied in many new models and sizes.

However the design changed from a sober and classic (grand)father's watch, to a modern baroque style with guilloche, open dials. The cases also became bigger and bigger (three different sizes were now available: 40, 42 and 43 mm).

But the stepped case style remained and until ca. 2010 among the great variety of ChronoMasters that now existed you could still find more or less the same classic ChronoMaster.

Only the seasoning with a chronometer certificate was long forgotten by now.

*Production numbers 1998-2002*

After Zenith modified the movements, resulting in the new calibres 400 Z and 410 Z, it seems there followed an increase in production during the following years. The majority of ChronoMasters now consisted of cal. 410 Z.

Going by the rotor numbers, by 2001/2002 Zenith had produced 15.000 more ChronoMasters. And this was only the beginning, since after 2002 there followed many more different ChronoMasters.

However after 2001/2002 the rotor numbers were not used any more and COSC certificates were no longer given by Zenith, and this also makes it difficult to estimate the numbers produced after 2002.

*As an update for this thread*, I can mention Rösslers book '_El Primero - Der Chronograph_', published in 2015, which lists detailed production numbers for the different ChronoMaster models from 1994 until 2001. I'm glad to say it more or less confirms my earlier estimates. In all apparently there were less than 27000 ChronoMaster produced in 1994-2001 (26945 to be exact). The majority have cal. 410 (24020 pieces divided over ten different models), the remaining are cal 400 (2925 pieces divided over 5 different models). The Elite ChronoMaster is not mentioned in Rösslers book since it's not an El Primero. For more details concerning production numbers for each model, I recommend you get the book!

That's it for this short introduction to the Zenith ChronoMaster in its early years (1994-98).

If you have any remarks, corrections and/or further information and/or illustrations, you are invited to post it here!









*Part II: SHARE YOUR ZENITH CHRONOMASTER*

You're all invited to share pictures and experiences concerning the ChronoMaster.

I'll start with mine:








an early ChronoMaster, since the COSC certificate dates it to 10 January 1995.









This certificate date is a wonderful twist of fate, since 10[SUP]th[/SUP] January is "El Primero Day" (on 10[SUP]th[/SUP] January 1969 Zenith presented the world's first automatic chronograph, the El Primero).









According to the certificate the watch is running -1 to -3 seconds slow a day.

Amazingly, after almost twenty years, the watch is still performing in the same way: a couple of seconds slow a day.









-2 seconds is well within COSC regulations and means a loss of only one minute in a month.

The overall design is very sober and well done. The solid 1950's style was a good choice.

















I like the plain buckle for its simplicity.









The classic strap with buckle also allows easy viewing of the back:









The ChronoMaster is complete with original box, original strap and the chronometer certificate.









The box is the best I've seen for this period.









Here is the ChronoMaster together with its ancestors, the Tri-Compax and the Espada.









The Tri-Compax was the world's first wristwatch chronograph with triple calendar and moon phase, created by Martel Watch co in 1943/44. Presented at the Basel fair 1944, its movement is 70 years old this year. It is considered one of the greatest successes of the 20th century.









The Espada was the world's first automatic wristwatch chronograph with triple calendar and moon phase, created by Zenith in 1971/72. It is the same movement which found its greatest success in the Zenith ChronoMaster.









The ChronoMaster is a versatile watch. I could imagine wearing it on all occasions.









Still it obviously is in the first place a dress watch.

But not one which you just strap on: it takes a little time and attention to set the full calendar and moon phase.

Frrom the manual, how to set the day and moon phase:

























Thanks!


----------



## BRIAN 3019 PHF

Than you sempervives, not a big fan of square pushers, but heck it is an ep and I would love to have a 94/95 with all the paper work. I think it is time for a new zenith book focusing on all mechanical zenith watches especially from 1969 to 1975 and I think you are the man to for the job.


----------



## D N Ravenna

Thanks for the post. Reminds me that I should have gotten an Elite HW while I had the money. Oh well...

Dan


----------



## solidus2

Very informative and detailed post, Semper, as always. I's good to see the 410 movement in the Chronomaster's 39mm case, it's a nicely balanced look and the perfect size for these El Primero chronographs. You've got a very nice looking example of it, congrats!


----------



## sempervivens

solidus2 said:


> Very informative and detailed post, Semper, as always. I's good to see the 410 movement in the Chronomaster's 39mm case, it's a nicely balanced look and the perfect size for these El Primero chronographs. You've got a very nice looking example of it, congrats!


Thank you all for the kind comments b-)


----------



## nicola1960

Bravissimo ! ;-)

Questo è il mio.


----------



## sempervivens

nicola1960 said:


> Bravissimo ! ;-)
> 
> Questo è il mio.


Very nice, Nicola! When was it made?

Molto bello, Nicola! Di che anno è?


----------



## D N Ravenna

Now that is a gold watch I would love to have!

:-!

Dan


----------



## nicola1960

sempervivens said:


> Very nice, Nicola! When was it made?
> 
> Molto bello, Nicola! Di che anno è?


Ref. 17.0240.410/01, COSC 02.10.2000, cal. 410Z, acquistato il 19.12.2003.;-)


----------



## erreeffe

Very nice post, sempervivens :-!
And here's mine ;-)















Ciaoooo, :-d
R


----------



## sempervivens

Thank you, Nicola, for posting that further information, beautiful charts, very interesting and useful.

Thank you, R. Which year is yours?


----------



## sempervivens

One more observation: the ChronoMaster has a convex dial.









This is of course part of the secret, how Zenith managed to fit the cal. 410 in a case that is only 13 mm thick (including crystal).

The convex dial is also the reason why the dial is difficult to photograph. For instance in many pictures you hardly see the word 'tachymetre'.


----------



## nicola1960

;-)


----------



## omega1234

Great post! Am I the only one who thinks the early Chronomasters resemble similar pieces from PP?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I think they generally resemble the elegant chronographs of the 1950s. And the ChronoMaster 410 resembles the Universal "Tricompax".

Hartmut Richter


----------



## sempervivens

Further *forerunners of the Zenith Chronomaster *(besides the Universal/Zenith Tri-Compax and the Zenith Espada) are:


The Waldan International version (using the Zenith 3019 PHF movement) created in the early 1980's:











The Zenith El Primero ref. 30.0150.418 from 1983:








210 were made in 1983/84.

This already has a stepped case and classic 1950's design, combined with the El Primero movement with full calendar and moon phase.

Add to the mix this limited edition for the 125th anniversary of Zenith in 1990 with Chronometre designation...

















... and the Chronometre editions of cal 40.0 and cal 41.0 on the occasion of the 700th anniversary of the Swiss Confederation in 1991 :








Ref 30.0220.410 (250 were made) and ref. 30.0220.400 (900 were made). Note: this picture was borrowed from O & P where you will find an informative post here

Note that Zenith also gave chronometre certificates with these limited editions (as can be seen in the last picture).

...And finally add Roman numerals as used for some El Primero models in the early 1990's :








(illustration from a 1992-93 yearbook)

This leads to one more immediate forerunner of the Zenith Chronomaster, the goldplated reference 20.0233.410 (actual watches have the number 20.0230.410) featured in the 1993 catalog:












... and finally appears the Zenith Chronomaster:

















(from a 1994 yearbook)















;-)


----------



## Hartmut Richter

sempervivens said:


> Further forerunners of the Zenith Chronomaster besides the Tri-Compax (1943) and the Espada (1973) are this limited edition El Primero from 1983:
> 
> View attachment 1555821


And *that *one was inspired by practically the same model by Waldan International using the Cal. 410 around the same time.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## DolleDolf

A very nice writeup. I ran across this watch, somewhat by accident, whien i stumbled across a write up on timezone. i may just have to sell a few of my Russian watches to get one of these. It seems a very versatile watch, perhaps a bit too versatile, not sporty enough to be a true sportswatch, and then again, with its chrono, not a real dress watch either ....

I am a sucker for roman numerals though. And a moonplase to boot .... (useless but pretty)

i love the predecessors as well.


----------



## sempervivens

DolleDolf said:


> A very nice writeup. I ran across this watch, somewhat by accident, whien i stumbled across a write up on timezone. i may just have to sell a few of my Russian watches to get one of these. It seems a very versatile watch, perhaps a bit too versatile, not sporty enough to be a true sportswatch, and then again, with its chrono, not a real dress watch either ....
> 
> I am a sucker for roman numerals though. And a moonplase to boot .... (useless but pretty)
> 
> i love the predecessors as well.


A chronograph, not a real dress watch? That is a matter of personal taste, I'm afraid. For me, a chronograph is the dress watch par excellence.










And seriously: if you haven't studied it, you might think a moonphase is a useless complication, nice to look at, but otherwise meaningless.

Wrong! You might as well think that permanent seconds are a useless complication, or consider the whole idea of wearing a watch as useless and frivolous. 

Really, there is nothing quite as essential in timekeeping as a moonphase!


----------



## DolleDolf

From the referred thread: 


> It is true that it's a lot easier to find out the time than the moonphase. That is why a watch with moonphase is far more useful than an ordinary watch.


now *THAT *is a coherent argument! Although I strain the noggin to remember when i last wanted to know the moonphase. Probably when i wanted to set my handwound Poljot moonphase a few months ago ..... no push buttons AAARRGGHHH!!



> A chronograph, not a real dress watch? ... For me, a chronograph is the dress watch par excellence


EVen in this day and age where dress is much less formal than it was in years gone by, I am quite firmly in the dress watch is a plain dial maximum 3 hands preferably no date in a small non-garish case, plain indices, preferably no arab numerals, with roman numerals if you must , camp when a dress watch is defined as what to wear with a tux, formal wear, and the like. Whereas a dress*Y* watch is a much broader category in which, obviously, the chronomaster is quite the firm entrant.

i shall have to join the Zenith owner's club some time in the not-too-distant future, but unlike my foray in the Russian and Soviet watches i will have to simmer a bit as the entrance fee is significantly higher. Where Russian watches still can be had for around $20, and where even the more expensive and desirable items rarely top the $1000 barrier, one can easily just jump in and acquire to one's heart's content, up to a point where one finds oneself with more watches than days in the month, or even the year.

I can see a chronomaster in my not-too-distant future but, even though I am a sucker for roman numerals, at this time I am a bit more firmly drawnto the 400 version as I find it just that little cleaner looking. in which case I would have to make do without that basic need of the moonphase however ..... i am going to have to simmer on this for some time. Saw a blue dialed one the other day on the 'bay .... major drool.

Currently somewhat torn between the more sporty offerings of the current new 1969 retro 38mm, and i also have taken a shine to the Daytona-esque appeal of the Rainbows, a fleeting fancy of my late teens, even more neat as they are not actually a Daytona but are powered by the -for some time -same engine. A 'you have to be in the know to know' sort of thing. My experience with vintage collecting has been largely positive, then again, a miss buy with a Franken is a lot less disastrous in the Russian watch world than it would be in the haute horlogerie .... if the 'new' retro 1969 38mm had the 'El Primero' written in cursive I would probably have to yield to my baser instincts ....

This thread should be another sticky!


----------



## Starflyer

What a great review!
Thanks

I have bought one 2nd hand recently and I love it!
I only had it for 2 days and waiting for it to be fully serviced by an outstanding watchmaker in my neighbourhood. I wanted it to get a full service eventho it is in mint condition. It hardly ran in the more than 12 years of its age and much oil has been dried out etc...
I am looking forward getting it back and will wear it probably every other day. Here are 2 pics... interesting to see that the serial numbers of the movement are passed the 20.000.
Cheers!


----------



## sempervivens

Nice pic. Serial number tells me you have a cal 410 Z and it dates to ca. 2001.


----------



## hotsauz

Thanks to this thread and the help of Semp I have purchased my very own chronomaster used, with COSC test date of 9/2000, and the original purchase date of 2/2002. I am so in love and couldn't be happier. Here are several quick pics.

PS: I personally think this thread should be made sticky along with other great threads up there.


----------



## ash1e

Nice post and info


----------



## hotsauz

Just to share another pic to show off the beauty of this piece


----------



## SkipPp

I just watched a youtube review of the watch, and that is one gorgeous time piece. You are spoiling that wrist.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

I'm glad this thread was resurrected. I missed it the first time through and it was a great read. The Chronomasters have always been my favorite Zeniths.


----------



## shady2

Huge thanks for the info!


----------



## fordy964

Just a couple of Chronomasters I saw on my travels recently

Black Guilloche dial in steel on bracelet



Silver Guilloche dial in rose gold on leather


----------



## michaelp7

I have a striking 10 but this Chrono master is the itch I need to scratch. From my research I see that when they put in the flyback 4001 all the steel case sizes went up to 42mm - but Ive found a guy trying to sell me one and swears blind its a 40mm - any insight from the forum? Did they make them in 40 & 43mm? It's reference 03.1240.4001


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelp7

michaelp7 said:


> I have a striking 10 but this Chrono master is the itch I need to scratch. From my research I see that when they put in the flyback 4001 all the steel case sizes went up to 42mm - but Ive found a guy trying to sell me one and swears blind its a 40mm - any insight from the forum? Did they make them in 40 & 43mm? It's reference 03.1240.4001
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry I meant 40mm and 42mm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank G

For such an incredible piece, why is the resale market so low on such an amazing complication? Seems this should be a $6K+ grey market worth IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelp7

I agree - just picked up a black dial for less that 3k. I think that's a steal.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## galavanter

Here's mine, pic stolen from ebay seller. My 60th birthday present to me. I should have it next week and will post a wrist shot. A public thank you to sempervivens for this thread and his help assessing and dating the watch.


----------



## sempervivens

Congratulations to the birthday boy.








Extract from a (German) catalog 2000.


----------



## galavanter

Thank you! Is it safe for me to assume that mine is the same case size as yours? I see yours has a "14/" before the 01.0240.410. There seems to be some confusion as to the case size, at least from sellers. I've seen many claiming 40mm with the same ref. number, some 39mm, and my seller says "roughly" 38mm. I realize the stepped bezel may contribute to the confusion... 

EDIT: What I am asking for is a translation of the reference number if possible.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Less than 5000 Euros for the version with bracelet! And a few years later, it ended up at ca. 7500 Euros before being discontinued.....

Having said that, it was only around 2500-3000 when it first came out in 1994. Makes me wonder what mine is worth these days.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## oso2276

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## galavanter

With luck my watch arrives tomorrow. I've been perusing sempervivens' post. Note the 12AM, which apparently denotes what most of us would today call 12PM. Apparently, it's not a mistake, or a misprint. If it meant midnight, they could have said "Do not correct between 9AM and 2AM", leaving just 7 hours in a 24 hour period to safely adjust the day. 12AM meant noon, to them, back then. I'm just trying to follow the instructions...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/12-hour_clock


----------



## oso2276

galavanter said:


> With luck my watch arrives tomorrow. I've been perusing sempervivens' post. Note the 12AM, which apparently denotes what most of us would today call 12PM. Apparently, it's not a mistake, or a misprint. If it meant midnight, they could have said "Do not correct between 9AM and 2AM", leaving just 7 hours in a 24 hour period to safely adjust the day. 12AM meant noon, to them, back then.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/12-hour_clock


It should be a typo. Do not adjust date from 9:00 pm 'til 2:00 am

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## galavanter

Ha ha OK will do, or won't do.



oso2276 said:


> It should be a typo. Do not adjust date from 9:00 pm 'til 2:00 am
> 
> Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

It is not a typo. I would take those instructions literally. Like you said, they could have written 'do not adjust between 9 pm and 2 am' - if that was what they meant.

I have another manual which says exactly the same. The instructions for the adjustment _of the day _are : "do not correct between 9 and 12 AM and between 12 PM - 2 AM." And f_or the moon phase_: "do no correct between 12 PM-3 AM".

Note: no such warning is given concerning the date nor the month.


----------



## oso2276

sempervivens said:


> It is not a typo. I would take those instructions literally. Like you said, they could have written 'do not adjust between 9 pm and 2 am' - if that was what they meant.


You are totally right. Nevertheless this recommendation is specific for day of week. Date has different times 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## galavanter

The funniest part is when I thought to myself, "What if the watch gets here late and I won't be able to set it up until tomorrow without harming the movement?"

So I set it to 6AM and did my best with the moon phase...

Moon phase calculator

This is a nice watch. Everything seems to be functioning properly, and time will tell about the accuracy. It seems like 39mm to me, the same as my IWC UTC that I wear daily. I must say that the legibility doesn't compare to that pilot's watch, but that is really no surprise. I sure got a lot of watch for the money. It's a beaut.


----------



## DapperHiker

Hello everyone, I came across a Zenith Chronomaster moonphase that I am very interested in. However, it is being marketed as a 2003 model, but upon inspection of the movement it is marked as a 410, no Z visible. Is this possible? based on what I read it looks like after 1999 the 410z was implemented. i have attached a picture with view of the case back and serial. is it a much older model? thanks in advance for your feedback!


----------



## DapperHiker

Looks like my previous post the images didnt load. Trying again. the serial # is 09979. thanks!


----------



## sempervivens

Yes, you are right, it dates to before 1999. As I'm away from home for a couple of weeks, I don't have my notes with me, otherwise I could tell you a more exact year.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The model was brought out in 1994, mine is from September 1996 (purchase date) at just over 6000, this one is just short of 10000. I would estimate late 1997, early 1998 unless production per month increased over time (as is more likely than if it decreased) which would then make it 1997. Hope that helps,

Hartmut Richter


----------



## DapperHiker

Thank you both for the information. That is what I kind of figured. The only strange thing is the warranty card on the seller's posting says 2003 and that is what it is being marketed as. The only 2 things that come to mind to justify it is either it wasn't sold new until 2003 or the 2003 was put as when the warranty expired since it was a 5 yr warranty. Here is a pic.







BTW, does anyone know what the dial is made of? in person it looked very shiny like if it were enamel or something similar? thank you in advance!


----------



## sempervivens

DapperHiker said:


> Thank you both for the information. That is what I kind of figured. The only strange thing is the warranty card on the seller's posting says 2003 and that is what it is being marketed as. The only 2 things that come to mind to justify it is either it wasn't sold new until 2003 or the 2003 was put as when the warranty expired since it was a 5 yr warranty. Here is a pic.
> BTW, does anyone know what the dial is made of? in person it looked very shiny like if it were enamel or something similar? thank you in advance!


It may very well have an enamelled dial. Zenith made several top models with enamelled dials in the 1990's, for instance the El Primero Pacific and the El Primero 'De Luca Mark I' .

It is quite normal that watches are sold only years after the production date. This seems to be even more often the case for the more expensive top models and gold watches. For instance I have two very nice gold Zeniths (one early cal. 135 chronometre and one G582, one of the first El Primero's): both were first sold only five or six years after their production date.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

The pre-Nataf ChronoMaster in solid gold did indeed have an enamel dial.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## DapperHiker

Hey guys, looks like I am now a proud owner of the Zenith Chronomaster. Bought it for my upcoming 30th birthday and I couldn't be happier. I actually got it from Tourneau for an incredible price. I think it will compliment my Speedy pro nicely. Here is a pic below of it shining in the sun.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Oh. the gold version. I love that model, even more than my SS version with silver dial! Unfortunately, it was *far* too expensive when I eventually got mine.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Golferkid61

Great history and thanks for sharing! I have always been a fan of vintage Zenith watches!


----------



## Genion2

Hello!
I have some question about this watch, maybe you can help me: 
1. What is exactly difference between 410 and 410 Z ? Most Chronomasters with silver dial have 410, black and metallic bracelet watches have 410 Z... I think, 410 Z have more beautiful finish?! But technically, what is different? 
2. Everywhere the declared thickness is 13 mm, but on Youtube "The Urban Gentry - Zenith El Primero Crhonomaster Calendar Moonphase Luxury Watch Review (02.0240.410/01)" measures 15.6 mm in his review?!?? What is true? 
3. Which colour would you prefer, black or silver?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Welcome to the Watchuseek Zenith forum! The difference between the Cals. 410 and 410Z is (i) age, (ii) the machines they were made on and (iii) minimal differences in the escapement. One of the calibres has more teeth in the escapement gear and therefore also a different lever. Around the year 2000, the old machines for the El Primero (dating back to 1969) were replaced and at the same time, slight improvements in the escapement were introduced.

15.6mm watch height sounds too high. The classical Chronomaster should have 13mm, although I have seen some sources quote 14mm.

I prefer the silver dial - the black one looks too sporty and doesn't highlight the moonphase well enough IMO.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## JerpBerp

Hello! I recently received a 410Z El Primero as a trade for a Baume & Mercier I received for my 30th that was not functioning properly. I was wondering if there was a way to figure out the watch I have is one that was originally COSC certified? The watch is in fabulous shape, and has a rotor number, but unfortunately it did not come with a box or papers. Is there a way I can contact Zenith to acquire this information? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

If it's a ChronoMaster, it should be COSC certified. Sadly, Zenith gave out the document with the earlier ChronoMasters (I have mine) but not the later ones. I don't know offhand when they stopped this.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## oso2276

Mine still ticking good.
Does any one knows how often these should be serviced? 









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Opinions vary. Some say five years, others ten at the outside, others still say "Not until it starts acting up". Take your pick.

Lovely watch, by the way.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## I7avid

Hello all,

I am about to pull the trigger on this Zenith El primero ref 01.0240.410 but before that I just want to make sure I am not getting scammed. Is there anything I should worry about according to these pictures? 
Thank you in advance.

David


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Duplicate post removed. The watch looks good enough from here: original and correct movement, crown with correct logo, watch serial number (10553 on rotor) is plausible and dates the watch to ca. 1997-98, also agreeing with calibre code (410 rather than 410Z). The perfect twin to mine. Good luck with your decision.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## I7avid

Thank you for the feedback!!


----------



## amg786

Absolutely yummy watch- recently acquired mine after a long search. Chrono hand does not quite reset to zero but currently being serviced.


----------



## amg786

Hartmut 
Apologies for the double post- pls delete, but on another note, I wanted to ask that if the dial decoration of the pic I have posted has in fact been guilloched? Or is there a possibility that the textured dial has simply been stamped/ pressed?


Hartmut Richter said:


> Duplicate post removed. The watch looks good enough from here: original and correct movement, crown with correct logo, watch serial number (10553 on the rotor) is plausible and dates the watch to ca. 1997-98, also agreeing with calibre code (410 rather than 410Z). The perfect twin to mine. Good luck with your decision.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Duplicate post removed. I am sorry but I rather suspect that your dial is stamped rather than truly guilloched. In fact, very few such dials are really guilloched these days. It is a dying art, requires a dial of soft material (gold is usually used), pushes up the price of the watch quite a bit and is done by companies such as Breguet (only guilloching, no stamping there) and Patek or Vacheron but not the likes of Zenith or Omega, let alone Oris (I have a textured dial Oris from the early nineties) or Maurice Lacroix. If a dial is really guilloched, it is generally a special enough feature to be explicitly declared. No declaration, no guilloching. Still a nice watch, though.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## amg786

Hartmut Richter said:


> Duplicate post removed. I am sorry but I rather suspect that your dial is stamped rather than truly guilloched. In fact, very few such dials are really guilloched these days. It is a dying art, requires a dial of soft material (gold is usually used), pushes up the price of the watch quite a bit and is done by companies such as Breguet (only guilloching, no stamping there) and Patek or Vacheron but not the likes of Zenith or Omega, let alone Oris (I have a textured dial Oris from the early nineties) or Maurice Lacroix. If a dial is really guilloched, it is generally a special enough feature to be explicitly declared. No declaration, no guilloching. Still a nice watch, though.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Nice one Hartmut. I was sort of expecting that answer. I have seen so many ads that state it as guilloched. Oh well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Were those ads by Zenith? In that case, it ought to be guilloched. If they were by some ebay seller or internet auction site, I wouldn't pay much attention to them.

Apart from anything else, I think that the term is used inflationarily these days. "Guilloched" refers to a pattern rather more than to the real McCoy. "Hand guilloched" ought to be the real thing, though.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## amg786

Hartmut Richter said:


> Were those ads by Zenith? In that case, it ought to be guilloched. If they were by some ebay seller or internet auction site, I wouldn't pay much attention to them.
> 
> Apart from anything else, I think that the term is used inflationarily these days. "Guilloched" refers to a pattern rather more than to the real McCoy. "Hand guilloched" ought to be the real thing, though.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Tbh- mostly forum/eBay seller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlfonsoBP

Thanks for that info. always a big fan of Zenith, i myself have a Burgundy defy and its amazing.


----------



## Chris Thorn

Very imformative and well done sir .


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead

What a great reference for the Chronomaster history! Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HEQAdmirer

Appreciate the tutorial, very informative. thanks!


----------



## Muddycow

Thank you for this brilliant composition of Chronomaster history.

Proud owner of a 410 silver dial.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces




----------



## GreatLakesWatch

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> View attachment 15565577
> View attachment 15565578


I love this dial!!! What size is it? Did Zenith ever release it in steel?


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

GreatLakesWatch said:


> I love this dial!!! What size is it? Did Zenith ever release it in steel?


Hello. It's a little beauty: 38mm.

The watch was designed by the Portuguese jeweller J. Borges Freitas and Zenith produced 750 of them in 1997. The first few (10? 50? I can't remember offhand) had a solid case back with an engraving of Vasco da Gama's caravel, the São Gabriel. Some were 18K rose gold with a white enamel dial like this one. Others were 18K rose gold with a black enamel dial. They were sold primarily in Portugal at the time, though over the years a few have inevitably sailed to distant shores. There were none made in steel.

Here are the watch's specs:

Name: El Primero Chronomaster

Ref.: 17.0500.400/34

Base calibre: 400

No. 185 of 750

Case diameter: 38mm

Case thickness: 12mm

Other details: Sapphire crystal, 5ATM, 50hrs, 31 jewels, 36,000 A/h.

The one I have - pictured - is basically in brand new condition. It stayed locked away in the possession of a collector for most of the last 20 years. There were a couple with the black dial on Chrono24 last time I checked a couple of months ago.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> Hello. It's a little beauty: 38mm.
> 
> The watch was designed by the Portuguese jeweller J. Borges Freitas and Zenith produced 750 of them in 1997. The first few (10? 50? I can't remember offhand) had a solid case back with an engraving of Vasco da Gama's caravel, the São Gabriel. Some were 18K rose gold with a white enamel dial like this one. Others were 18K rose gold with a black enamel dial. They were sold primarily in Portugal at the time, though over the years a few have inevitably sailed to distant shores. There were none made in steel.
> 
> Here are the watch's specs:
> 
> Name: El Primero Chronomaster
> 
> Ref.: 17.0500.400/34
> 
> Base calibre: 400
> 
> No. 185 of 750
> 
> Case diameter: 38mm
> 
> Case thickness: 12mm
> 
> Other details: Sapphire crystal, 5ATM, 50hrs, 31 jewels, 36,000 A/h.
> 
> The one I have - pictured - is basically in brand new condition. It stayed locked away in the possession of a collector for most of the last 20 years. There were a couple with the black dial on Chrono24 last time I checked a couple of months ago.
> View attachment 15679778
> View attachment 15679779


@Age_of_Surfaces... hard not to follow your post, starting with absolute Kudos to all the work @SemperV has devoted to Zenith and his personal help to me - and a review of your V nice white version of this gold 'Vasco da Gama' 17.0500.400 EP - as I actually just purchased one of the 2 black versions!

I have been looking at the 2 black ones you reference for a while as I, almost exclusively collect vintage. Especially focused on 20s-40s chronographs and as well, I had also acquired a SS 'Red' Captain EP around when I started collecting vintage about 8 years ago. But at 42 mm it was a little big and I really didn't wear it because of my vintage love.

Now I am happy to say the gold, black version of this EP is lovely, a complement to your white one, and the perfect mix of modern EP, and especially this 30s style dial ! Plus 'black on gold' is fab ...

So thanks for some of the inspiration, and as always, thanks to @SV !

Cheers, Scott

PS - I especially collect vintage Eberhard chronos, which are 39 mm so this watch at 38 mm is perfect...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces

Sdasurrey said:


> @Age_of_Surfaces... hard not to follow your post, starting with absolute Kudos to all the work @SemperV as devoted to Zenith and his personal help to me - and a review of your V nice white version of this gold 'Vasco da Gama' 17.0500.400 EP - as I actually just purchased one of the 2 black versions!
> 
> I have been looking at the 2 black ones you reference for a while as I, almost exclusively collect vintage. Especially focused on 20s-40s chronographs and as well, I had also acquired a SS 'Red' Captain EP around when I started collecting vintage about 8 years ago. But at 42 mm it was a little big and I really didn't wear it because of my vintage love.
> 
> Now I am happy to say the gold, black version of this EP is lovely, a complement to your white one, and the perfect mix of modern EP, and especially this 30s style dial ! Plus 'black on gold' is fab ...
> 
> So thanks for some of the inspiration, and as always, thanks to @SV !
> 
> Cheers, Scott
> 
> PS - I especially collect vintage Eberhard chronos, which are 39 mm so this watch at 38 mm is perfect...
> 
> View attachment 15735359
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely.

When you have time and inclination, it would be nice to see live photos of your black dial 'São Gabriel' (as I've nicknamed mine). I haven't seen the variation in the flesh so would appreciate it.

Congratulations, it really is a delicious thing.

Sent from East of the Equator


----------



## Sdasurrey

@AOS of course !

Will post detailed pics when in hand - I'm usually somewhat superstitious about posting about a watch after purchasing but before it's in hand, but the sale is done, and I have seen your posts on your lovely white one and so I decided to let the 'cat out of the bag' ..

I guess some day maybe a 'gold, black and white EP' dinner for the 2 of us ?!!

Maybe @SemperV can join as a non-neutral Zenith observer and bring his best Zeniths!!

Best regards, Scott

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gverso

I've never seen that beautiful dial on a Chronomaster before,
I love the white one !


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

Here's a video review of mine:


----------



## sempervivens

Thanks for sharing! Going by the rotor number, it was produced in 2001. Wear it in good health.


----------



## rachit88

Love this!


----------

